# Looking for opinions of UTV plow



## Jigzor (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello,

First post after skulking in the background trying to read on plowing vehicles, ATVs, UTVs. I have come across a 2013 Polaris Ranger Crew 800xp for what I believe to be a good price. 9,000 and it has windshield, roof, rear window panel, LED light bar, winch, electric dump box. It was used on a farm as a daily driver and hunting out of, so the box is used but everything else just needs a good washing. I am mainly going to use it to plow a 200' driveway that is on a fairly decent incline. I am curious to know overall thoughts on something like this to complete my tasks and any suggestions anyone might have.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

As long as you plow with the storm, you will be fine.

A cut up water heater would make a nice plow for that unit...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Jigzor said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post after skulking in the background trying to read on plowing vehicles, ATVs, UTVs. I have come across a 2013 Polaris Ranger Crew 800xp for what I believe to be a good price. 9,000 and it has windshield, roof, rear window panel, LED light bar, winch, electric dump box. It was used on a farm as a daily driver and hunting out of, so the box is used but everything else just needs a good washing. I am mainly going to use it to plow a 200' driveway that is on a fairly decent incline. I am curious to know overall thoughts on something like this to complete my tasks and any suggestions anyone might have.


The turning radius of a Crew rivals a full size pickup.
It's been my experience ATV's and UTV's used on farms/ranches are typically rode hard and put away wet. Things to fail first are hub bearing, ball joints, half shaft joints, all suspension bushings and rod ends. Front A arms take a beating and get tweaked. Electrical gremlins due to corrosion are a fun treat to deal with. The primary and secondary clutches typically require belt glaze cleaned oof, new weights, bushings and springs due to lack of service. 
$9k seems a little high for the year unless the mileage is low and there's not a 100# or so of organic matter stuck to it.


----------



## Jigzor (Jun 6, 2017)

BUFF said:


> The turning radius of a Crew rivals a full size pickup.
> It's been my experience ATV's and UTV's used on farms/ranches are typically rode hard and put away wet. Things to fail first are hub bearing, ball joints, half shaft joints, all suspension bushings and rod ends. Front A arms take a beating and get tweaked. Electrical gremlins due to corrosion are a fun treat to deal with. The primary and secondary clutches typically require belt glaze cleaned oof, new weights, bushings and springs due to lack of service.
> $9k seems a little high for the year unless the mileage is low and there's not a 100# or so of organic matter stuck to it.


It looks to be in good shape. With that being said, I never even considered turning radius which could be an issue. Thanks for that!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's a new '16 XP 900 for $11,399

https://denver.craigslist.org/snd/6123992296.html

$2400 more and you'd have new.


----------



## Jigzor (Jun 6, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Here's a new '16 XP 900 for $11,399
> 
> https://denver.craigslist.org/snd/6123992296.html
> 
> $2400 more and you'd have new.


I went and test rode the crew, then tested a 1000xp. It was a night and day difference between the smoothness, jumpy rattling, vibrations, and a rear end squeal. The 900xp is nice because they offer the sage green with power steering for 12499. I am also considering an ATV 850 sportsman or outlander. Is it much different between ATV and UTV? Mind you I am 30 and prefer cold winter weather than anything over 70 degF.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Jigzor said:


> I went and test rode the crew, then tested a 1000xp. It was a night and day difference between the smoothness, jumpy rattling, vibrations, and a rear end squeal. The 900xp is nice because they offer the sage green with power steering for 12499. I am also considering an ATV 850 sportsman or outlander. Is it much different between ATV and UTV? Mind you I am 30 and prefer cold winter weather than anything over 70 degF.


 ATV's and UTV's may seem similar but ATV's fall short for hauling ability's. ATV's are great for tight area's, speed you don't need a trailer to haul them around but you're limited to one person (unless you get a 2 seater) and to what you can put on the racks. UTV's more cumbersome due to size/weight, can take other people/dog, haul more gear but need a trailer to haul unless you have a flat bed on a pickup. The cost difference between a big bore ATV and UTV with the same motor isn't that huge when you look at the difference in capacity.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

That's our setup for the utv


----------

